# GST on purchase



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

If I buy a car for $16,000 on 01/12/2018 and do UBER. Can I put it as GST on purchases at the end of this GST quarter which is 31/12/2018?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Who the he’ll does Uber in anything worth more than 10k?


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

$16,000 car for uberx lol


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Crazy. 10k perhaps, 5-7k good choice


----------

